# 98 saturn sw1 turns over but has no spark



## shawnelz (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a 98 saturn sw1 wagon with a 1.9l sohv automatic, the car turns over changed the plugs and set the gaps but still no spark. i'm not sure where to go from here. please any input would be great. thanx:smile:


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi shawnelz 

Check fuses. If fuses ok go to next step. 

Test the Crank sensor; Disconnect the crank sensor plug and connect the positive and negative leads on the sensor pins. Turn on your meter and set it on ohms scale, the sensor should read between 200 to 500 ohms. Step 2 - Re-bolt the sensor back on and with the leads attached set your meter to AC volts. Crank the engine and the readings should be between 0.2 to 2.0 volts AC volts. If either reading fail then the sensor is bad.


Ignition module ; Remove the 2 hold down bolts for the coils and pull out the coils leave the molex connector on. There are 2 blades on the ignition module for each coil; Connect the alligator clip of your test light to one of the blades on the ignition module (doesn't matter which) and the test light tip on the other blade. Have an assistant crank the engine, if the test light flashes its good if not its bad replace ignition module. Repeat test for other side. If even one side of the module fails replace module. 

If module tests OK do a resistance test on both on the primary and secondary of the coils, use manufacturers specs to determine resistance. If they pass check voltage on the harness if coils fail test replace coils. 


post back your findings.


----------



## shawnelz (Aug 2, 2012)

well after a little further investigation i also discovered that there is no fuel getting to the engine, i checked all the fuses. but didn't check the coil pak or the crank sensor. its just really strange that everything was fine thursday morning ran the car for a half hour or so then 8 hrs later i have all these issues. now im totally lost. no spark no fuel begining to sound like the computer might be gone i dont know, i'm just guessing now.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

When you turn the ignition on can you hear the fuel pump ?


----------

